# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Efemérides de temperaturas máximas del 27 de agosto

## Luján

Nota de prensa de la AEMET:

*Efemérides de temperaturas máximas del 27 de agosto*



   31/08/2010  El 27 de agosto de 2010 se alcanzaron valores récords  de temperaturas máximas en la Comunidad Valenciana y en la Región de  Murcia. Destacan Valencia con 43ºC, que supera el anterior de 42,5ºC (23  agosto 1994) y Murcia con 42,5ºC , superior al máximo anterior de 42ºC  (7 agosto 1993).



Como el link y la imagen cadudará, os pongo también el pdf, que aparece en la web. Espero que éste no caduque.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Para que después digan que solo hace calor en Andalucia, y que este verano no ha sido caluroso.

----------


## ben-amar

> Para que después digan que solo hace calor en Andalucia, y que este verano no ha sido caluroso.


¡que no, que solo han sido unos dias!
El resto de los dias han sido mas bien fresquitos para estas fechas, si normalmente no ha pasado de 40º

----------


## REEGE

Yo la verdad es que he pasado el mismo calor que casi todos los años... Para mí ha sido un verano parecido a los demás... al menos en Ciudad Real... El hombre tiende a olvidar años pasados y además los datos de temperaturas del embalse se asemejan mucho a éste año.
Además tengo una primicia relativa a las CABAÑUELAS y es que hoy hablando con un trabajador de la empresa privada del Agua y Gestión, me ha comentado que ha hablado con varios pastores de la zona y que le han comentado que esperan un año similar al anterior en cuanto a PRECIPITACIONES, lo dejaré apuntado y si es cierto empezaré a creer en éstas cosas.
Un saludo y alguno de vosotros aficionados a la meteorología sabéis algo??

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Y 38ºc o 39ºC no te parece calor?

Bueno la verad es que no  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: , pero tenia que protestar.

Otra cosa que si es verdad es que en este verano ha habido más noches en las que no hemos podido dormir.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo la verdad es que he pasado el mismo calor que casi todos los años... Para mí ha sido un verano parecido a los demás... al menos en Ciudad Real... El hombre tiende a olvidar años pasados y además los datos de temperaturas del embalse se asemejan mucho a éste año.
> Además tengo una primicia relativa a las CABAÑUELAS y es que hoy hablando con un trabajador de la empresa privada del Agua y Gestión, me ha comentado que ha hablado con varios pastores de la zona y que le han comentado que esperan un año similar al anterior en cuanto a PRECIPITACIONES, lo dejaré apuntado y si es cierto empezaré a creer en éstas cosas.
> Un saludo y alguno de vosotros aficionados a la meteorología sabéis algo??



Te voy a decir algo: fiate de lo que diga los de la NASA. A los de las cabañuelas no te fies ni un pelo. Los de las cabañuelas decian que iba a hacer un invierno un poco mas seco de lo normal y mira. Pero los de la NASA dijeron que iba a ser un invierno muy duro en el suroeste y centro de Europa y acertaron de pleno.

----------


## ben-amar

Los de las cabañuelas ya no aciertan porque hemos trastocado el tiempo.
Si el  año hubiese sido inverso, los de la NASA dirian que ellos habian dicho que el invierno no iba a ser muy duro en Europa.
Ademas, el hecho de que el invierno sea duro, no quiere decir lluvioso; se puede referir a viento, nieve, frio, etc

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Los de las cabañuelas ya no aciertan porque hemos trastocado el tiempo.
> *Si el  año hubiese sido inverso, los de la NASA dirian que ellos habian dicho que el invierno no iba a ser muy duro en Europa.*
> Ademas, el hecho de que el invierno sea duro, no quiere decir lluvioso; se puede referir a viento, nieve, frio, etc



Lo dijeron 3 o 4 dias antes de que empezara el espectaculo, el dia 10 de diciembre más o menos.

----------

